# 2005 Porsche 911 Carrera OR 2005 BMW M3?



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Granted the base 911 costs more than a M3, but assuming they are both priced the same which one would you choose? Feel free to toss the mud.

Notes:

M3:
Has real back seats
Warranty seems to be better (both 4yr. 50,000) Includes MX.
Actually has storage space
Can carry a piece of wood from the store
Possibly more reliable

911:

Insurance is more?
A Porsche is a Porsche
It is cozy
Seemed more grrrrr
Probably costs more to maintain
Only has room for your wife
Warranty did not cover maintenance (I think)
An oil change/service was like a gazillon dollars according to the stealer.

The only problem with both of these cars is my wife would want to drive them all the time.

PS.* I took a test drive in a Manual 2004 911 Carrera today by myself without the stealer onboard today!  :thumbup:* Thanks Sunnyside Porsche. (And I drooled on the others)


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

I think I would go with a BMW, just because I'm a BMW nut... but that's a tough choice though, both awesome cars conservatively speaking.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

Quick Reply. I hit enter like 10 seconds ago!

For the person about to buy a new car at Sunnyside Porsche, "I did'nt "Trash out" you new car," I was firm but tender with her. 


Also I have decided that since the M3 has fold down rear seats that "relations" with your loved one can potentially be much better. My wife and I found that with the back seats folded in my now sold 330ci that we were quite cozy back there although a wagon would be better. Beat that Porsche!


Next week 1996 Toyota Tercel vs. 1996 Honda Civic!


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

gmlav8r said:


> Wow I hit enter like 10 seconds ago!


:lmao: do you like sparkly things?

911 :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

gmlav8r said:


> Granted the base 911 costs more than a M3, but assuming they are both priced the same which one would you choose? Feel free to toss the mud.


the 911 costs WAY more than the M3, so it seems silly to "assume they are both priced the same"


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:stupid:

Good God!! Is there any doubt??!! :slap: GET THE P CAR!!

Damn!! I feel stupid for you 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

atyclb said:


> the 911 costs WAY more than the M3, so it seems silly to "assume they are both priced the same"


*True, about $20,000++and up *Please don't quote I could be wrong

I'm just trying to get some opinions on the two brands,

I guess I am just trying to convince myself that a Porsche is :thumbdwn: for me.
Forgive me, I am still a little dazed after driving a Porsche this evening.

Now repeat after me.
BMW, BMW, BMW


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

the 911's not a sports car either :dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

atyclb said:


> the 911's not a sports car either :dunno:


Porsche would disagree with you.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

frog said:


> Interesting. :tsk:
> 
> Exactly what IS a 911 then, pray tell?
> 
> ...


Regular 996's are $$ making machines for PAG that are no better than the E46 M3. :thumbdwn:

What kind of sports car makes you tick a box for sports suspension on the order form? 

Or the sports exhust? :tsk:

And has a punched out Boxster engine with RMS problems and oil starvation problems. :thumbdwn:

Get the M3, I have driven plenty of 996's in all variations, and unless you can spring for a GT2, GT3, or the Turbo, get the M3 and save your $$.

About the only thing that is better on the regular 996's is the big red's. :thumbdwn:

M Drei uber alles! :drive:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

MrAirbags said:


> Porsche would disagree with you.


Yeah? Is that why sports suspension is an option?

Or that the race bred M64 block is only reserve for the truely insanely expensive models? Read, GT2, GT3, and the Turbo? :thumbdwn:

Or that they can't even come up with a sequential box and charges what kind of stupid money for a lousy slushbox? :yikes:

And they want how much for "sports exhuast?" :bustingup

Regular 996's are nothing more than $$ making poseur mobiles for PAG. There is nothing race bred about them. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

frog said:


> Can't afford the entrance fee? Buy a used one. :thumbup:
> 
> While the M3 is a good car....it's no sports car.
> 
> ...


For 65 to 70K, there is not a better buy than a well kept 993 Turbo for the $$. A new 997 is a lousy value in comparison, and yes, I drove one. :thumbup:

A 993 Turbo with 996 painted to match seatback GT3 seats and 996 thicker steering wheel is one hot ticket. I would hae done it that way had I found a nice speed yellow one. 

If you think the M3 engine has longevity issues, you should do a search on how many 996's are getting their non race bred M96 engines replaced due to RMS issues. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

even without the sport suspension the 997 is a better handling car than the stock M3... and BTW, "what kind of car makes you check sport suspension on the order form"... how about these two cars, you may have heard of them:
BMW 330 ZHP
BMW M3 ZCS Sport Package


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

beewang said:


> :stupid:
> 
> Good God!! Is there any doubt??!! :slap: GET THE P CAR!!
> 
> ...


Didn't we have this conversation at Hooters about the M96 engine issues?

He don't gots the budget for an M64 car, and for the base 70K that they are charging for one of these, here's what will kick major arse: :thumbup:

Nice 97 993 Turbo
ROW Turbo suspension
996 GT3 seats with painted to match seat back
996 thicker steering wheel

Trust me, a 993 Turbo with this setup is one sweet car. :thumbup:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> even without the sport suspension the 997 is a better handling car than the stock M3... and BTW, "what kind of car makes you check sport suspension on the order form"... how about these two cars, you may have heard of them:
> BMW 330 ZHP
> BMW M3 ZCS Sport Package


Both of which are sports sedans/coupe. 

Why do you think the sports suspension box is not available on the order form for Turbo, GT2, or the GT3? :dunno:

I much prefer the M3 than a regular 997, sorry, and yes, I drove it. One of the perks of having a P car.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Didn't we have this conversation at Hooters about the M96 engine issues?


conversation at Hooters? :loco:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

bbkat said:


> conversation at Hooters? :loco:


Heheh... perhaps that's why I don't remember a thing   Was too busy looking for da waiteress :eeps:

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

insurance for me was cheaper in a 911 then a M3  so I would check


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> insurance for me was cheaper in a 911 then a M3  so I would check


Yep, the Turbo was cheaper to insure than he E46 M3 for me too. :yikes:

That's the advantage of driving a car that is expensive enough that mostly only old guys who are looking for 20 year old girlfriends can afford, they get their tippy Turbo and drive slowly instead of wrecking them like all the idiot M3 drivers.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> insurance for me was cheaper in a 911 then a M3  so I would check


Same thing here when I was looking at an M3.

My State Farm insurance went up only $21 bucks per month IIRC, when I changed from an '01 330i slushie to a 911 cabriolet 6-spd.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

who would pick a supped version of a e46 over a 911, just nuts.Just to stir the pot.

Isn't the Porsche 911 just a supped version of the beetle.

Seriously, isn't Porsche related to the old beetle?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

gmlav8r said:


> who would pick a supped version of a e46 over a 911, just nuts.
> Just to stir the pot.
> 
> Isn't the Porsche 911 just a supped version of the beetle.
> ...


The e46 M3 is probably closer to a 1602 than a new 911 is to an old Beetle. Of course, I'd take the 1602 over the old Beetle.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

gmlav8r said:


> who would pick a supped version of a e46 over a 911, just nuts.
> Just to stir the pot.
> 
> Isn't the Porsche 911 just a supped version of the beetle.
> ...


mexican car rental place called our old beetle rental a "mexican porsche"  I think it is a fun car to drive, manual everything, didnt seem to even have synchros


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Stuka said:


> Yeah, it's called "we gots to cater to the poseurs so that we can sell enough of these babies to make a profit."
> 
> 330Ci SP too stiff? It is really luxo boat soft, in my not so humble opinion. And you wonder why BMWAG was thinking about not giving the U.S. SMG or S6 with DSC, or PAG sticking us 'mercans with soft arse American spec suspensions for all but the GT2 and the GT3. :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


 Stuka, you have cup holders in your Turbo...? :dunno: I didn't have them in my GT3...


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mgorgel said:


> Stuka, you have cup holders in your Turbo...? :dunno: I didn't have them in my GT3...


It's a standard option for all U.S. bound cars.

If the MKI were imported by PNA, you bet it would have also come with the cup holder tray. 

Sunroof is also not standard on ROW Turbo's, unlike here.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Stuka said:


> But I guess with a tippy automatic, it's :bling: for the posing. :thumbdwn:
> 
> There is nothing sporty about regular 911's.


 I would NEVER consider a tip... it's like buying a 911 Cabrio...:tsk: 
I'm looking to replace my Touring next year and a lot of 911 coupes have tip not manual...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Stuka said:


> It's a standard option for all U.S. bound cars.
> 
> If the MKI were imported by PNA, you bet it would have also come with the cup holder tray.
> 
> Sunroof is also not standard on ROW Turbo's, unlike here.


 Yeah I know, I didn't have a sunroof... But I did have a Ruff muffler system.... I loved to floor it through the 1/2 mile tunnel at Schiphol Airport... :thumbup: some 170db's coming your way...


----------



## TooManyIDs (Jan 1, 2004)

Ignoring the price difference, it would be an easy choice, I'd gladly go with the Porsche.


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

> mexican porsche


 

:rofl:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Sad thing is that with all this debate between the two, I would gladly like to have EITHER one of them.


----------

